# Showa and Brady on Easter



## skywalker (Mar 30, 2010)

Kim and I took Brady and Showa to Lake Louisa State Park today. Uploaded a few of the pics I took.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Those are AWESOME photos!!!! Looks like they are having a wonderful time...I can't wait to get the girls out to the parks this summer :biggrin:


----------



## skywalker (Mar 30, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Those are AWESOME photos!!!! Looks like they are having a wonderful time...I can't wait to get the girls out to the parks this summer :biggrin:


Well, Brady had a blast. Showa's kinda reserved in public places like that. lol He played around a little, but for the most part while Brady was diving into the water after sticks Showa was just meandering around sniffing stuff. :smile:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Those are AWESOME photos!!!! Looks like they are having a wonderful time...I can't wait to get the girls out to the parks this summer :biggrin:


What's the weather like there now anyway??? 

As a comparison, it was a nice, sunny 85 degrees here today. :wink:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

harrkim120 said:


> As a comparison, it was a nice, sunny 85 degrees here today. :wink:


I hate you... -.-

haha. Kidding. But still...ENVIOUS!

It is cold, cold, cold, cold, and COOOOOOLD out here in Reno. I'm freezing right now, and I'm under about fifty-bajillion different blankets. haha. I can't wait for the warmer weather, especially so I can take the dogs down to Yosemite and go swimming in the nice, crystal-clear river down there and have oodles of fun. Oh, and then go hiking with Rannmiller and her doggies. haha. TOO much FUN! Not so much when its butt-acularly COLD out, though. Forecasted to snow tomorrow......

Oh, and GOOOOOOROGEOUS pictures. XD *drools over Showa.* My gawd, he's such a flipping gorgeous Siberian Husky. haha.​


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It was a sunny 65 here today. Perfect day to go to the park but we spent it with family and doing a transport for the Dane rescue. It's a good thing that this foster Dane is spoken for or we would take him in a heartbeat. He's such a wonderful dog.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah it's been cold here with this bone-chilling wind that just murders people where they stand in Reno. Or maybe I'm just a wuss! I can't wait til it's warm and i can go hiking with my pups again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

We've been lucky here in Connecticut, temps in the balmy 70's. All 3 of my dogs have been swimming in the pond, and running in all the mud puddles to their delight. Dirty dogs are happy dogs...


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous pics! Your boys are so handsome! It also looks like *somebody* has a great camera too.... I need to look into that!

And in case anyone is wondering, Seattle is the same ol' crappy, drizzly weather it ALWAYS is!


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

great pics, what kinda camera are you using?


----------



## skywalker (Mar 30, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Gorgeous pics! Your boys are so handsome! It also looks like *somebody* has a great camera too.... I need to look into that!





t0nnn said:


> great pics, what kinda camera are you using?


It's a Canon EOS 40D.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> Dirty dogs are happy dogs...


I agree.....:biggrin:


----------



## shortdariwanda (Mar 8, 2010)

Haha... wow. Bostons and their love of mud. I remember the first time I took Tito to that West Orange dog park in the summer and they had a mud hole over there. He ran over there and immediately flopped into the mud pile.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

shortdariwanda said:


> Haha... wow. Bostons and their love of mud. I remember the first time I took Tito to that West Orange dog park in the summer and they had a mud hole over there. He ran over there and immediately flopped into the mud pile.


Haha...I remember that. That was awesome. :biggrin:


----------



## corgi owner (May 8, 2010)

Those are great photos, I especially love the third photo! Beautiful dogs and a great camera!


----------

